# Lines in iDrive screen. No picture.



## Dormin8 (Jul 26, 2020)

Yesterday I went to back my car out of the garage and the idrive screen showed a slightly blurry BMW screen, and then faded and was replaced with slowly appearing and slowly changing red and purple lines through the screen. See pic. 
I searched through the forums but couldn't find a similar problem. Seems most issues are just a black screen, or constant rebooting. 
In my case:
- 2016 535i. 52k miles. 
- I have tried pressing volume button for various amounts of time, never reboots. 
- Sat over night with battery disconnected, rehooked, no joy. 
- Bluetooth works
- Gauge cluster display works fine. 
- Backlight adjustment adjusts idrive screen brightness correctly 
- Lines occasionally fade in and out and change. 

Any direction would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Dormin8 said:


> Yesterday I went to back my car out of the garage and the idrive screen showed a slightly blurry BMW screen, and then faded and was replaced with slowly appearing and slowly changing red and purple lines through the screen. See pic.
> I searched through the forums but couldn't find a similar problem. Seems most issues are just a black screen, or constant rebooting.
> In my case:
> - 2016 535i. 52k miles.
> ...


A bad video connection -bad video cable, bad OEM HU- will show "NO SIGNAL" on the screen, or a plain black screen if the display is not getting any power. Unfortunately, there is nothing on the screen other than the lines. Looks like the screen is shot.


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

might wanna get somone who has the coding program to see if there are any errors possible reset the correct control module or program unit,
not sure which one of the top of my head


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

btw

Reset CCC
When the rotary pushbutton as well as the buttons CD/MD eject and DVD eject on the front panel are pressed simultaneously, the CCC runs a reset. Run according to the instructions in the test plan.


----------



## jules338 (May 4, 2021)

I have the same issue with my 2017 X3. Did the above work for you or did you need to replace it??


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

did you reset the CCC



jules338 said:


> I have the same issue with my 2017 X3. Did the above work for you or did you need to replace it??


----------



## jules338 (May 4, 2021)

jaye944 said:


> did you reset the CCC


I have a 2017 X3 with no DVD player. I did try the reset with just the power button and it did not work. It is still under warrantee so I am taking it it Friday for service.


----------



## drajic1088 (7 mo ago)

jules338 said:


> I have a 2017 X3 with no DVD player. I did try the reset with just the power button and it did not work. It is still under warrantee so I am taking it it Friday for service.


Jules... what was the issue/ how was it solved? i am having the same with my 2017 x3


----------

